# MODL - new list to be released for Monday 8 Feb 2010



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello,

According to The Age a new MODL list will be released on Monday. 
The link to the whole article is here: 

Skilled migration shake-up

If you are a hairdresser or a cook, and you need to claim MODL points, and you have a chance to submit your application before midnight Sunday (Australia time) - in other words, you already have your skills assessment - you should aim to get your application in as a matter of urgency. 

This advice (above) is based not just on the article but also on rumours which have been around for about a year, or more, that hairdressers and cooks would come off the list. 

Of course there is no telling what other occupations may come off, so do keep an eye out on the Department of Immigration & Citizenship website. 

Other changes are also apparently going to be announced at the same time, but we do not have any further deails of those at this point.

Cheers,
Veronika


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Any change expected for computing professionals???? :confused2:


SOMV said:


> Hello,
> 
> According to The Age a new MODL list will be released on Monday.
> The link to the whole article is here:
> ...


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

i hope you can make it ... but i personally think that IT guys are going to be sacked soon ...


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

I think not. High-end IT jobs will remain. That's why they're high-end.


----------



## pgb (Oct 21, 2009)

Is this true. to day i got letter from ACS with positive assessemnt. i'm in .NET technologi specialist. what happens if 79 (.net specialist) category Demolish from MODL ?


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

pgb said:


> Is this true. to day i got letter from ACS with positive assessemnt. i'm in .NET technologi specialist. what happens if 79 (.net specialist) category Demolish from MODL ?


The article posted states:

<quote>
The changes are expected to take effect from midnight the day of the announcement, with industry warned of a surge in applications from people wishing to take advantage of the current system before it changes.
</quote>

This implies that if you get your application in before midnight on monday, your application will be assessed based on the policies in effect at the time of lodgement.
One would assume this means you still get all the necessary points that you expect on your points test. Maybe others can advise on the best course of action, i would hate to wait until tuesday and find my occupation demoted to a lower category (however I think IT professions would be safe)


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Guys,
Only Computing Professionals is included in MODL/CSL from IT occupations........ I don't think they will amp lute the tail. 

BTW, any probability to include more IT professionals in CSL?????? 

C the irony, non-skilled categories occupy most of the CSL region, remaining is covered by Medical ppl and for IT they have only Computing professionals 



matjones said:


> The article posted states:
> 
> <quote>
> The changes are expected to take effect from midnight the day of the announcement, with industry warned of a surge in applications from people wishing to take advantage of the current system before it changes.
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

rackspace said:


> i hope you can make it ... but i personally think that IT guys are going to be sacked soon ...


Rackspace, why do you feel so, have you come across any reading/ article/ blog/ discussion etc for your views to be so?

Please share the source.


----------



## CarterTucker (Mar 5, 2008)

All we can do is hope for the best....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Two days i dont visit the forum and damn.. so many changes.. nothing affects us other than the processing priority.. lets see how it goes.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> Two days i dont visit the forum and damn.. so many changes.. nothing affects us other than the processing priority.. lets see how it goes.


Updated MODL.

ComLaw Legislative Instruments/0/2969DEDDE8CBCCD8CA2576C10021A0FE/$file/10001103MODLLI8Feb.pdf


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

link not openning 



avinash said:


> Updated MODL.
> 
> ComLaw Legislative Instruments/0/2969DEDDE8CBCCD8CA2576C10021A0FE/$file/10001103MODLLI8Feb.pdf


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> link not openning


"http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/Legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/2969DEDDE8CBCCD8CA2576C10021A0FE/$file/10001103MODLLI8Feb.pdf"


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

If DIAC has dropped the MODL concept; then why the updated MODL is displayed????
Will it affect priority processing?????????


Gaurav said:


> link not openning


----------



## deepz (Aug 18, 2009)

*MODL has been removed w.e.f from 08th Feb 2010.*

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/faq-modl.pdf


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Did anything happened to cookery trade? It seems to be safe in 8th feb changes, right? I mean earlier there were rumours that cooks will be deprioritized, etc.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> Did anything happened to cookery trade? It seems to be safe in 8th feb changes, right? I mean earlier there were rumours that cooks will be deprioritized, etc.


If you have an existing application then nothing much has changed in terms of processing priority for you. If you have not yet applied for a visa, then the MODL has now been removed, and no extra MODL points for new applicants.


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi MP:

Cookery is on SOL only at this point and not on any priority list (MODL no longer valid). So yes, it's affected. Cookery and Hairdressers are at risk and I do not expect them to be on any future priority lists. 

They are also evaluating the points for these occupations in the next few months, so it can be reset to a different point level as well. 



mpgrewal said:


> Did anything happened to cookery trade? It seems to be safe in 8th feb changes, right? I mean earlier there were rumours that cooks will be deprioritized, etc.


----------

